
Being Frugal is for the Rich - esalazar
https://theoutline.com/post/3840/frugalwoods-frugality-millennials?zd=1&zi=7gxry37j
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
I liked the article, I think there’s a lot of truth here. These people could
avoid their hypocrisy by stopping preaching frugality and instead talk about
how they are succeeding by being a remote worker and a business owner. Then
they would be admirable. Although of course they’d need an alternative
business and therein lies the problem. I’m sure they could think of one though
give the success with this frugality nonsense.

~~~
theonealtair
I totally agree. Reducing their monetary outgo is only a part of their story.
If someone makes minimum wage, there’s a sharp limit as to how “frugal” they
can be.

